# eager beaver



## paula.gyebnar

Cum ați traduce ”*eager beavers*” în română? În contextul ”Their teacher, Mr. Oldkool, admired them, however, for their hard work and often called them his *eager beavers*.”


----------



## farscape

Eager beaver sau chiar busy bee e folosit pentru a descrie amical, poate chiar umoristic dar nu peiorativ, o persoană harnică și entuziastă.

Ai putea folosi "albinuțe harnice" dacă contextul o permite (elevi la școala primară sau grădiniță). 

Later,
f.


----------



## paula.gyebnar

farscape said:


> Eager beaver sau chiar busy bee e folosit pentru a descrie amical, poate chiar umoristic dar nu peiorativ, o persoană harnică și entuziastă.
> 
> Ai putea folosi "albinuțe harnice" dacă contextul o permite (elevi la școala primară sau grădiniță).
> 
> Later,
> f.




Mulțumesc!


----------



## Zareza

furnicuțe hărnicuțe


----------

